# استايلات اسبوع الالام وخميس العهد 2009



## MenaNarmar (9 أبريل 2009)

† سلام يسوع معاكم †

فريق CH-SUPPORT 

يقدم :

استايلات اسبوع الالام و خميس العهد 
لعام 2009

كل عام وأنتم بالف خير ,

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أستايل رقم واحد لأسبوع الالام المبارك ,

الاستايل متوافق مع جميع المتصفحات

تم التجربة على :

Google Chrome 

OPERA

INTERNET EXPLORER 6,7,8

FLOCK

FIRFOX



تم عمل الاستايل بلونين ليتناسب مع جميع الأزواق :


الأول : اسود × أبيض ,

مثال مباشر :

www.Mar-Girgis.com/forum

اسكرين شوت :








الثاني : اسود × اسود ,

اسكرين شوت :








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أستايل رقم 2 لأسبوع الالام المبارك ,

الاستايل متوافق مع جميع المتصفحات

تم التجربة على :

Google Chrome 

OPERA

INTERNET EXPLORER 6,7,8

FLOCK

FIRFOX



تم عمل الاستايل بلونين ليتناسب مع جميع الأزواق :


الأول : اسود × أبيض ,


اسكرين شوت :











الثاني : اسود × اسود ,

اسكرين شوت :








ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أستايل رقم 2خميس العهد المبارك ( العشاء الأخير ) ,

الاستايل متوافق مع جميع المتصفحات

تم التجربة على :

Google Chrome 

OPERA

INTERNET EXPLORER 6,7,8

FLOCK

FIRFOX



تم عمل الاستايل بلونين ليتناسب مع جميع الأزواق :


الأول : اسود × أبيض ,


اسكرين شوت :







الثاني : اسود × اسود ,

اسكرين شوت :










ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



لأي طلبات او طلبات التركيب او اي حاجة من كل دة

ياريت تراسل احد اعضاء فريقنا
او تزور القسم دة لحد ما قريب باذن يسوع هنفتح الموقع


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

التحميل :

لتحميل الاستايل رقم 1 باللونين :







لتحميل الاستايل رقم 2 باللونين :








لتحميل استايل خميس العهد باللونين :






ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اي مشاكل او اي اقتراحات متنسوش تراسلونا 
واللي يحب ينضم لينا احنا بنرحب بية ...
فريق الدعم القبطي ,
... صلو لأجلنا ...

Narmar
CraZyomda
IO-MENA
Nancy-Design

وانتظرونا في استايل القيامة المجيدة .. بعد أيام قليلة .
... سلام المسيح معاكم ...​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااائع يا اخى 


 ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 

​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

شكراااا الرب يباركك


----------



## MenaNarmar (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لردودكم الجميلة


----------



## john cena (12 أبريل 2009)

استايل روع جدااااااااااااااااااااا بس ياريت تسعدوني رفعته علي نسخه 3.7.3 منفعش كان في الصور مش بينه 

بتاعت الاستايل ياريت تسعدوني


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك ولتعبكم
ربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا مينا​


----------



## 3NeW3 (15 أبريل 2009)

الحقيقى موضوع رائع رائع رائع 

واستايلات رائعة جدا 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

فى انتظار استايل القيامة المجيدة


----------



## tonylovejesus (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكور


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الإستايلات الجامدة ديه ياباشا و مستنيين المزيد


----------

